# first aid/med kit



## suzuki2011 (Oct 3, 2014)

so i was wondering what everyone's first aid/ med kit contained.
i have not completed mine yet. im waiting to get the money to buy a trama kit from my local military supply store. but right now i have 
a bottle of 100ct 500mg tylenol extra strength
a bottle of 100ct 200mg ibuprofen
1 box of 100ct vyinl exam gloves
1 32oz bottle of rubbing alcohol 
1 .5oz tube of antibiotic cream w/paine releiver
1 4.5 in x 4 yd cotton bandage roll
75 antiseptic wipes
1 10 yasrd roll of med tape
1 13oz bottle of petrolleum jelly
99 assorted sizes of band aids
1 bottle of 300ct 325mg aspirin 
2 boxes of dayquil (8 dose each)
2 boxes nyquil (8 does each)
2 boxes of large band aid 
2 3in ace bandage
2 30ct box of q tips
1 oz triple antibiotic cream
2 3.7 oz protrolium jelly
2 15ct packs of antibactial wipes
1 6oz bottle of calamine lotion
1 amidex wrist brace
1 oral thermometer

thats what i have so far i will be getting a 200 piece "tactical trama kit" soon

whats in your first aid pack?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

You may want to consider benadryl for any potential allergic reactions. Asprin is useful in case of heart attack.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

All depends on your medical training. I keep a trauma kit in my vehicle. Its for stabilize & transport. Its not my first aid kit.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Pepto Bismal, Lomotil (loperamide), rolaids or mylanta, ludens wild cherry or lemon cough drops, a coke, a 7up and a few plop-plop-fizz-fizz.
You will have more guts gurgling than lacerated in this one 
Whoops! And a bag of sugar, salt, powdered milk and a couple packets of gatorade.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Again, depends on training. I have 3 kits not including the one in my vehicle. One to carry, bigger one for general first aid, and a big honking one if wife and I become the local medical people or work with a doctor.


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

i bought this
http://www.snapdeal.com/product/medihelp-all-purpose-first-aid/955897785#bcrumbSearch:first aid kit


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

People don't think in terms of "blood box, trauma bag, acls, baby bag, Gen med...etc" but it may help if the para-people talk about specialized bags as a way to help them learn to think practically in putting things together. 
This is not "nam", this is about infection control, toxins, malnutrition, parasites and most Def mental health from reassurance to "doctails" and flat out hammer downs like a couple heavy thorazines or mellarils.
Moved out most of the suture kwiks to make room for more sedatives and "you put happy in my medicine" - at least for round one. Maybe I'll say sponges, chest seals and klotalot next year, so keep stacking them somewhere too...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Personally, I would 86 the Dayquil and the Nyquil. They are not really first aid supplies and I personally believe you can accomplish as much good with about 4 oz of Everclear with a lot less weight. Also, add a couple of tampons and a couple of "feminine hygiene pads" - nothing is better at stopping bleeding for small to medium cuts. Also add as many cravates as you have room for. They have a million uses.

But all of that is just one man's uneducated opinion.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

First, don't forget a tube of the highest load hydrocortisone. Lots of things respond to it. A large tube of anti-fungal (lotramine; zinc cream). And, one big general comment: go for generic equivalents in the common otc meds. Same stuff and saves major money. Also, the whole kit seems a kittle light-weight. It will last an average family maybe a month in non-shtf times. If things really go bad, there's a lot missing and you'll wish you had more. Go get things like spf 50 plus sunscreen and a pair of bandage scissors and rolls of elastic bandage (the kind that sticks to itself).

P.s. to all- you can get things like that bandage from your local farm supply store (Tractor Supply, Rural King) along with meds for horses and other animals.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Basically, I just put together a first aid kit, to stop the bleeding some antibiotics, gloves and such to keep safe from blood borne pathogens, snake bite kits, bee sting, and stuff like that. I'm not a doctor, I can patch you up enough to keep you from bleeding to death, and keep you from getting infected, and help with the pain, that is pretty much it.


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

Inor said:


> Personally, I would 86 the Dayquil and the Nyquil. They are not really first aid supplies and I personally believe you can accomplish as much good with about 4 oz of Everclear with a lot less weight.


Inor - I was trolling the comments before posting to see if anyone mentioned Everclear and am happy you mentioned it. Everclear is so darn versatile. As 100% alcohol, you can use it on a cut, if need be, force the person to drink it to dull the pain (or knock them out), or burn it in a Trangia stove. I have 3-4 mini "airplane" size bottles in my GHB, as part of my FAK and fuel/food modules. Whether I need to abandon the car, or get stuck in my car in a snow storm, it is always ready to be used and will not freeze on me.

hansonb4


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

If the SHTF badly enough, this would be about all you could hope for.


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

oddapple said:


> Pepto Bismal, Lomotil (loperamide), rolaids or mylanta, ludens wild cherry or lemon cough drops, a coke, a 7up and a few plop-plop-fizz-fizz.
> You will have more guts gurgling than lacerated in this one
> Whoops! And a bag of sugar, salt, powdered milk and a couple packets of gatorade.


First Aid Kit Refill Bug Out Bag Medication Survival Prepper 48ct | eBay

There are many generics out there now in unit dose packing that is less expensive than the Brand name stuff you would be overcharged for at CVS, Walgreens or Rite Aid etc.
plus your not lugging around bottles...


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

First, my medical qualifications. While I am no longer active, I spent 10 years as an EMT and Cardiac Technician. So I know my way around the topic.

Because of a very serious injury to me this past spring -- a large avulsion on my lower calf -- and the fact that I was caught empty handed in treating it, I have recently focused on trauma kits. Also, because I spend a lot of my time now around guns AND the possibility of civil unrest involving weapons, I feel a gunshot wound is more than just a possibility, so a good trauma kit is my first priority. I can add to it, and will, with many other first aid items, but this is what I have as the basis:

AR500 Armor Tactical EPIK Contents:
• (1) Celox 35g Hemostatic Granule Packet
• (1) Swat-Tourniquet (Swat-T, Tourniquet, Pressure Dressing, or Elastic Bandage) OR SOF Wide Tourniquet
• (2) Foxseal Chest Seals (in single package) - or equivalent based on availability
• (1) Olaes 4" Modular Emergency Bandage (Includes compressed Z-Fold gauze, and Occlusive Dressing within the bandage)
• (1) H&H PriMed Compressed Gauze - 4.5" x 4.1 yards
• (1) 4" Compressed Bandage
• (1) Waterproof Medical Tape - .5" x 2.5 yards
• (1) Pair Heavy Duty Black Nitrile Medical Gloves (Large)
• (1) AR500 Armor Tactical EPIK MOLLE Pouch
• (1) AR500 Armor Trauma Shears
• (1) Color matching removable Velcro medical patch

AR500 Trauma Kit

In addition, I have a smaller version that fits in my cargo pants pocket or my EDC bag.

AR500 Armor Pocket EPIK Contents:
• (1) Celox 15g Hemostatic Granule Packet
• (1) Swat-Tourniquet (Swat-T, Tourniquet, Pressure Dressing, or Elastic Bandage)
• (1) H&H PriMed Compressed Gauze - 4.5" x 4.1 yards
• (1) 4" Compressed Bandage
• (1) Pair Heavy Duty Black Nitrile Medical Gloves (Large)
• (1) Re-sealable heavy duty aLOKSAK

AR500 POCKET EPIK


----------



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

There are quite a few pre-made 1st Aid Kits that you can buy like kits from Adventure Medical Kits. They have the whole range of light and waterproof kits, but I recommend finding one that fits your needs as an EDC/Get Home kit. I always add to the basic kit.

For longer-term situations, I recommend you build your own kit and understand how to use each item and become familiar with the layout of the bag. With many pockets filled with many items, knowing the layout of your kit helps immensely when you are in an emergency situation or simply in the dark. You may not be proficient at using all these items, but someone around you might be, so keeping them available is a wise move. Of course, there are a number of other items that can be added, but this is a good start.

For convenience in locating items in your kit, try dividing your 1st Aid Kit into four groups:

General Medical Supplies
Meds
Trauma/Wound Care
Fluids; Oral and IV

General Medical Supplies should include the following items:

Nitrile Gloves - these are the recommended type because they are more puncture resistant than natural rubber and are hypoallergenic.
Minor Surgical Kit - Forceps/hemostats, tweezers, probes, scalpel handle w/ blades, sutures and scissors; sterilized and waterproof package
Safety Pins
Cotton-tip Applicators (CTA's) such as Q-Tips
Bandage Scissors
Thermometer
Tourniquet 
Flashlight and Headlamp
BP Cuff
Stethoscope

Oral Meds - Be aware of the expiration dates on each.

Rx Meds - keep any that you are currently taking in good supply
Otherwise, consider the following;
Any IM/SC injectable such as sedatives and analgesic when necessary for severe cases 
Lidocaine, IM/SC injectable for numbing wound areas prior to suturing but know dosage and which type to use in extremities...

OTC Meds 
Analgesic/Antipyretics - aspirin, ibuprofen, naproxen and/or acetaminophen
Diarrhea Treatment - loperamide (Imodium)
Allergy - diphenhydramine (Benadryl), loratadine (Claratin)
Anti-emetic (nausea) - meclazine (Antivert, Bonine), diphenhydramine (Benadryl), dimenhydrinate (Dramamine)
Anaphylactic - IM Diphenhydramine and IM Epinephrine for severe cases, oral Diphenhyramine for less severe cases

Trauma/Wound Care

Celox Hemorrhage Control Pads
Topical Antiseptic - Rubbing Alcohol, Betadine, topical Chlorhexadine Gluconate, and/or Dakin's Solution* (HySept)
Topical Antibiotic Ointment- any generic ointment with bacitracin, neomycin, and polymyxin B
Topical Antihistamine Ointment - generic benadryl 
Oral Rinse - Chlorhexadine Gluconate (Periogard 0.12%) for wound treatment in the mouth
Zinc Oxide Ointment - good for burn care and when mixed with Clove Oil and the cotton from a CTA, it makes a very good temporary tooth filling
Petroleum Jelly - more uses than I can list here...
Gauze Pads - 12-ply 2x2's, 4x4's, 5x9 Abdominal (ABD) Pads and 4"x5 yard Stretch/Roller Gauze
Bandage Tape - 1" and 2" bandage tape 
Bandage Wrap - 1", 2" and 3" CoFlex are items you must have in your kit!
A variety of Band-Aids in size and shape
Tincture of Benzoin - a sticky antiseptic that is very useful for helping bandages stick to areas that are hard to cover; face/chin, heel
Splints - various small sizes for fingers, wrists, etc. Larger splints are available but many times you can make one from available items; sticks.
Cotton Balls/Wipes

*Follow this link for instructions on how to make Dakin's Solution; http://www.virginia.edu/uvaprint/HSC/pdf/09024.pdf

Fluids:
If you can get a variety of IV fluids in bags such as D5W, Ringer's Lactate and the IV Starter kits, both Angiocath and Butterfly types, these can be vital resources for severe cases. Again, you may not know how to administer them, but someone around you might.
Oral Replenishment Fluids - Oral Electrolytes come in many forms and concentrations so do an online search and see which are available to you.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Derma-Redi said:


> First Aid Kit Refill Bug Out Bag Medication Survival Prepper 48ct | eBay
> 
> There are many generics out there now in unit dose packing that is less expensive than the Brand name stuff you would be overcharged for at CVS, Walgreens or Rite Aid etc.
> plus your not lugging around bottles...


Quit hyping those over priced supplies to me like I was an idiot and trying to over talk what sense I say with your sales. You're pretty much the survivability study curiosity of me and I do real medical products for pros.
Sorry, but your spam spam spamming just gets a bit much.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

oddapple said:


> Quit hyping those over priced supplies to me like I was an idiot and trying to over talk what sense I say with your sales. You're pretty much the survivability study curiosity of me and I do real medical products for pros.
> Sorry, but your spam spam spamming just gets a bit much.


Touched a nerve, did he?

Get over it .. his information was relative


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

DerBiermeister said:


> Touched a nerve, did he?
> 
> Get over it .. his information was relative


Butt out - yes, he touched my spam nerve and it's not really any of your business. You are to do what seems good to you and that's all as far as I go.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I would hope that we could treat this as educational material. If someone has the ultimate low-cost source for medical supplies that is usable by the general public, then I, for one, want to damn well know about it. Otherwise your comment sounds like PMS...


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

First off! you should understand what SPAM actually is... I showed relevant generic products because they are cost effective opposed to the brand names.
Most people would view that as helpful information? Do I sell products, YES I do! Did I ask you to buy mine? NO I did not! Also, I never called you an idiot or resorted to name calling in anyway. Also, my products are far from overpriced. But since you provide to the Pros I guess you would know a thing or two about OVERPRICED. "You're pretty much the survivability study curiosity of me and I do real medical products for pros."
 I assume this means you are a superior intellect and you will be the last man standing when the SHTF? Congratulations!! Meanwhile, I'll be respectful of the folks in this forum as I always have w/o attacking anyone needlessly or assuming I am better than them.


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

I found the entire string helpful and relevant, up until one from the barrel spoiled the whole bunch. I find people who can offer up cost savings relevant contributors to a discussion. And having worked for two of the top anti-virus / anti-spam companies in the world, Derma is correct, helpful posts are not Spam.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Well when it's part of most all ppsts some people think it is and really, again, he spammed directly at me, I said save the spam and I can't see how beyond that it's anything to anyone? Continue with the topic and enjoy ~


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

Understood. Enjoy the rest of the weekend OldApple. Be safe! ::clapping::


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

hansonb4 said:


> Understood. Enjoy the rest of the weekend OldApple. Be safe! ::clapping::


ditto


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

suzuki2011 said:


> so i was wondering what everyone's first aid/ med kit contained.
> i have not completed mine yet. im waiting to get the money to buy a trama kit from my local military supply store. but right now i have
> a bottle of 100ct 500mg tylenol extra strength
> a bottle of 100ct 200mg ibuprofen
> ...


I was wondering if this is your home supplies or if this is something that you are putting in a to-go bag. This would make a difference in what you would want. 
Some things I see missing if it were my stock for home
peroxide
Benadryl cream and tab
allergy meds if you have any with seasonal allergies.
I would probably change out the petroleum jelly and replace with aloe which is more versatile
ditch the oral thermometer and get one that scans. they are faster, and you wont have to worry about passing infections by sticking it in someone's mouth. 
like the triple antibiotic but would add more
you don't need the antiseptic wipes if you have alcohol but they cant hurt
I also keep witch hazel, Listerine (used as an antiseptic wash) burn ointment (lots of it), bug repellent, sun screens, antidiarrheal and peptobismal, 
cold meds I would agree with but maybe add some vics vapor rub and cough syrups unless you know how to make your own.

I would also add an eye wash. My favorite is to get the cheapest saline solution for contact wearers. try to get something with nothing but saline with out preservatives or other stuff added. It comes in a nice bottle that is perfect for flushing debris out of the eyes and can also be used for flushing out wounds. I always have lots of this. If I remember correctly it is about 3.50 for a 2 bottle pack at walmart.


----------



## suzuki2011 (Oct 3, 2014)

Inor said:


> Personally, I would 86 the Dayquil and the Nyquil. They are not really first aid supplies and I personally believe you can accomplish as much good with about 4 oz of Everclear with a lot less weight. Also, add a couple of tampons and a couple of "feminine hygiene pads" - nothing is better at stopping bleeding for small to medium cuts. Also add as many cravates as you have room for. They have a million uses.
> 
> But all of that is just one man's uneducated opinion.


tampons and maxi pads are on my list of stuff to buy on my next paycheck i have thought of that i just havent got them yet
glad to see im not the only one that thought of that. my girl firend looked at me a little weird when i first said it. until i explained the uses for wound care


----------



## CornerStone (Aug 17, 2014)

Some awesome advice in this one guys. I had never even thought about medical supplies in my bag to get home until I stumbled on this thread. Thanks for all the insight.


----------



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

Derma-Redi said:


> First off! you should understand what SPAM actually is... I showed relevant generic products because they are cost effective opposed to the brand names.
> Most people would view that as helpful information? Do I sell products, YES I do! Did I ask you to buy mine? NO I did not! Also, I never called you an idiot or resorted to name calling in anyway. Also, my products are far from overpriced. But since you provide to the Pros I guess you would know a thing or two about OVERPRICED. "You're pretty much the survivability study curiosity of me and I do real medical products for pros."
> I assume this means you are a superior intellect and you will be the last man standing when the SHTF? Congratulations!! Meanwhile, I'll be respectful of the folks in this forum as I always have w/o attacking anyone needlessly or assuming I am better than them.


The fact you sell inexpensive product is irrelevant; you are advertising it. The inference is that people can come to you to buy product because you provided a website. I sell product too, but I do not give a name, website or any other contact information because I feel it compromises my objectivity. If you are sincere about only providing information, consider removing the web address and any mention of selling product.

Other posts mention using feminine hygiene products for hemorrhage control and I would disagree. Items like gauze pads and ABD's are made so that the small fibers do not get left in the wound after dressing change because they can contaminate the wound. Feminine hygiene products are more likely to leave these fibers. In a pinch they will do, but so will an old t-shirt. Be prepared... get the best solution to the problem.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Dark Jester said:


> The fact you sell inexpensive product is irrelevant; you are advertising it. The inference is that people can come to you to buy product because you provided a website. I sell product too, but I do not give a name, website or any other contact information because I feel it compromises my objectivity. If you are sincere about only providing information, consider removing the web address and any mention of selling product.


Of course he is advertising it. If you run a business and you prefer to stay indoors and hope people will find you on their own, that's your business model, and you're as entitled to it as he is to his.

Derma posts in threads that have absolutely no relevance to any of his products. He is an active participant on the boards. If anyone's senses are so easily offended, there's an ignore button.

Nothing personal DJ, you're just the most recent on the bandwagon.


----------



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> Of course he is advertising it. If you run a business and you prefer to stay indoors and hope people will find you on their own, that's your business model, and you're as entitled to it as he is to his.
> 
> Derma posts in threads that have absolutely no relevance to any of his products. He is an active participant on the boards. If anyone's senses are so easily offended, there's an ignore button.
> 
> Nothing personal DJ, you're just the most recent on the bandwagon.



DD... I was under the impression that if anyone wanted to sell, advertise or promote on this site, they were to be approved as a Supporting Vendor. 
How can posting about medical supplies and where to buy them have "no relevance to any of his products" when that is what he sells? 
No sensibilities offended, it just seems a bit spam-ish to me.
Thanks for the feedback...


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Well gee. I guess it's me and I just was miffed that he spammed me directly with sales ad as a "retort" against my post about real, practical, economic supplies that he was not selling and I thought if he had even noticed any post I wrote instead of "auto matic advertising" at me in response to a useful, real post he would not have tried to hock band aid kits to a medical provider for a viral/bacterial war - so I guess that's what made me think it was mindless, fly-by spamming of the disaster vultures - my mistake


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Dark Jester said:


> DD... I was under the impression that if anyone wanted to sell, advertise or promote on this site, they were to be approved as a Supporting Vendor.
> How can posting about medical supplies and where to buy them have "no relevance to any of his products" when that is what he sells?
> No sensibilities offended, it just seems a bit spam-ish to me.
> Thanks for the feedback...


What I meant is that he's participated in threads that had no relation to his shop and where links to his products haven't been posted. If he only posted in threads where he had the opportunity to peddle his wares, I would consider the fact that he was just here as a salesman, but since he has participated in such a variety of topics I really could care less what he links to. I haven't needed anything he's posted, so I haven't clicked on anything... I am not aware of any browser that will automatically open links, so I'm not understanding the sudden desire to crucify him in this particular thread.

If the forum has stated different rules, and they have let him bend them on this and other occasions, then maybe I think the forum has already spoken on his right to do what he is doing. Or perhaps we should be asking RPD, Denton and mwhartman to stringently enforce the letter of the law, regardless of the perpetrator and for each and every rule?

I apologize, now I'm part of the derailment.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm all good. I do think space for space, dose for dose, dollar for 50 cents, that a ziplock of sugar, salt and some gatorade & Kool aid packets are a much better deal for family/tribe preppers who will go through maybe 6-13 pills a day? (3-6 paks) will run out fast unless they buy dad-size on important consumables. Everybody can afford those.
As far as carbonated beverages go? Call an emergency room and ask them what's hot? 7up/sprite and coke usually covered it for me.
(Heh heh I mean to say you can call an er about anything I post and see if they do the same or have an even better one. I don't post half-ass)


----------



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> ... I am not aware of any browser that will automatically open links, so I'm not understanding the sudden desire to crucify him in this particular thread...


He has a link in his signature and his user name is the same as his eBay business site. Check it out and you will see. Nevertheless, if the Admin/Mods don't care, you are correct; don't click on the link if you have a problem. I choose not to advertise in order to maintain my anonymity and objectivity but he doesn't have that standard. No harm, no foul...


----------

